# How to sell ebike stuff?



## escapedturkey (Oct 8, 2015)

Trying to sell an e-bike conversion kit but the classified don't have an e-bike section. Should I list it here? 

Thanks!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

escapedturkey said:


> Trying to sell an e-bike conversion kit but the classified don't have an e-bike section. Should I list it here?
> 
> Thanks!


you can list it here or in the classified forum:

Classifieds - Mtbr.com


----------

